# [Video] SKAD - Stickfighting, long, short, and unarmed



## rutherford (Aug 9, 2007)

[yt]qehSK1Jfv9o[/yt]

Some interesting blindfolded work near the end.


----------



## milosmalic (Aug 10, 2007)

Obvious proof that realistic work (testing) cannot be pretty for an observer.

I respect and recognize this kind of work but it is as dangerous to skill improvement process as it is useful.

BTW, music is so annoying and inappropriate.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 10, 2007)

some interesting stuff on that viedo


----------



## milosmalic (Aug 13, 2007)

I just hope that they don't train this way 27x7. This kind of work is good for testing "where you are", but at the same time real development, creativity, sensitivity,...,... killer.

This is a fast work for demo purposes, right?


----------



## brokenbonz (Sep 4, 2007)

man that looked rough, at some point in the click, both dudes fall next to a little kid and keep going at it. Is this systema-related or SKAD is a martial art on his own?


----------



## Furtry (Oct 17, 2007)

Culturaly similar, but principaly different.
Check out Vlad latest DVD on stick fighting. I was blown away... and I train with these guys daily.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool!


----------

